# Guides Choice?



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has ever used Biologic Guides Choice food plot and how well it works. Also does it grow in water and wet conditions?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Anything with "guides" in it probably won't get a favorable review on this site.
Jim


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

Why grow duck food when you can buy duck chocolate. They smell it and come right down. It works real good.

That's all.


----------



## bm (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## bm (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## bm (Aug 28, 2009)

here is the whole bunch of pics......takin today on my lunch break.

http://www.kentuckyhunting.net/forums/s ... hp?t=82014

guides choice waterfowl blend


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

jhegg said:


> Anything with "guides" in it probably won't get a favorable review on this site.
> Jim


 :roll: 
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=72336


----------



## bm (Aug 28, 2009)

Whoa.... I didn't mean to step in the middle of that debate.

I just posted up some pics of my success with guides choice biologic waterfowl mix. it has worked great for jap millett . I am not a guide and have my place planted in west ky. thumbs up on biologic...no opinion on the dakotas guide debate.

i


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

bm said:


> Whoa.... I didn't mean to step in the middle of that debate


You did'nt. Jim did.


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

jhegg said:


> Anything with "guides" in it probably won't get a favorable review on this site.
> Jim


 It is just the name of a food plot. If you haven't used it or don't no anything about it then don't comment on it. I never said anything about getting a guide. Reed the original post.


----------



## smashdn (Jul 13, 2009)

BM is a pot stirrer. Dontcha let him tell yall no differnt.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey hey hey, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Stop the fighting before you get the thread locked. It could entail important info in the near future.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

First check to see if your state allows it to be planted in a wetland area. What is OK in one state may be considered an envasive species in another.


----------

